# ID Plz



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok, I asked the cleark what kind of Piranha this was, and she said Black rhombeus and I know she didn't know wtf she was talking about. Plz ID for me

I think Spilo CF what do you think?

I was about 5-6"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very pretty S. sanchezi (if it originates from Peru) if not, then likely S. altispinis (Brazil). The name "spilo CF" is a misnomer common name.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

whats a misnomer? So your thinking Spilo CF???

Frank is the man, thanks!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice red on that spilo cf
is it from peru or u dont know


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

they think its a rhom, so I'm guessing they have no idea where its from. They selling it for $50 what do you think of that price?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on Apr 22 2004, 01:49 AM
> nice red on that spilo cf
> is it from peru or u dont know
> 
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> I covered this in P-SCI under the title S. sanchezi vs S. altipinis or something like that. There is some question on why S. sanchezi was not compared with S. altispinis. Also S. sanchezi was based on a small fish that resembles this fish.










cool ill look for that thread


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

> Michel Jegu reviewed this species vs S. rhombeus and compared the fish with spilopleura. He noted some characteristics that appeared similar to rhombeus, yet distinctive enough to separate (large belly scutes, bright red coloration of belly, humeral spot present, spotting and a bit more compressed than S. rhombeus, yet thicker bodied than the compressus group). The fish is relatively common in Peru and so far found only there. Juveniles (under 3 inches) are commonly mistaken for S. rhombeus and often imported as "black piranhas". Scientifically speaking, where things get a bit messy, S. altisipinis was not compared with S. sanchezi a fish also found only in Peru and has a resemblance to this same species and it too was compared with S. spilopleura and found to be nearly a twin. However, I'm more inclinded to accept S. altispinis as the proper name because it is better described and certainly fits SPILO CF according to the description by Jegu.


Ok, so let me get this straight, its common name is SpiloCF because of its appearance that resembles a Spilo. But its actually genis is Serrasalmus, so that makes is more closley related to S. Rhombeus, but SpiloCF get its own name, S. Altispinis?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Griggs2121 Posted on Apr 22 2004, 04:55 AM
> QUOTE
> Michel Jegu reviewed this species vs S. rhombeus and compared the fish with spilopleura. He noted some characteristics that appeared similar to rhombeus, yet distinctive enough to separate (large belly scutes, bright red coloration of belly, humeral spot present, spotting and a bit more compressed than S. rhombeus, yet thicker bodied than the compressus group). The fish is relatively common in Peru and so far found only there. Juveniles (under 3 inches) are commonly mistaken for S. rhombeus and often imported as "black piranhas". Scientifically speaking, where things get a bit messy, S. altisipinis was not compared with S. sanchezi a fish also found only in Peru and has a resemblance to this same species and it too was compared with S. spilopleura and found to be nearly a twin. However, I'm more inclinded to accept S. altispinis as the proper name because it is better described and certainly fits SPILO CF according to the description by Jegu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

ok ya i knew they were both serras, i dont know what i was thinking... So ok red throat diamond piranha


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Or you could call it sanchezi or altispinis, as this would be most accurate. The way you call a rhombeus a rhombeus or a brandtii a brandtii, this should be sanchezi or altispinis, can't tell without location.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

but but i have no idea how to pronounce that. lol

that brings another question. If its the same fish, just from different locations, then why does it have a different name?? I live in Minnesota, are the Largemouth Bass here any different than the Largemouth Bass in Florida??? (without getting too technical, I know the Bass can grow larger in Florida because of the feeding/growin seasons) Just curious


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Griggs2121 Posted on Apr 23 2004, 12:16 AM
> but but i have no idea how to pronounce that. lol
> 
> that brings another question. If its the same fish, just from different locations, then why does it have a different name??
> ...


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

> Very pretty S. sanchezi (if it originates from Peru) if not, then likely S. altispinis (Brazil). The name "spilo CF" is a misnomer common name.





> The fish (Sanchezi) is relatively common in Peru and so far found only there. Juveniles (under 3 inches) are commonly mistaken for S. rhombeus and often imported as "black piranhas". Scientifically speaking, where things get a bit messy, S. altisipinis was not compared with S. sanchezi, a fish ALSO found only in Peru


Frank, If both fish are from Peru, why would you assume it to be S. sanchezi? Was not S. altispinis described from Peru?

g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. altispinis is described ONLY from Brazil. Jegu in describing that fish compared it with rhombeus and a host of other species (spilopleura, hollandi, etc.) but never compared it with Peru S. sanchezi. I don't know why he didn't. My emails to find out why was left unanswered. Hard to speculate, but not unheard of for ichthyologists to skip over a species or make a mistake when describing "new" species. Much of it is probably a poor description (as S. sanchezi is) and because young specimens (as in S. sanchezi) are based on.

I believe (in re-reading) I didn't make it clear enough.....thanks for bringing it back to my review.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I got it. Thanks for clarifying....

g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Apr 24 2004, 08:23 PM
> I got it. Thanks for clarifying....
> 
> g


----------

